# Rio Maranon - Peru



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi! I know some folks who ran it in 2015 and there's a fairly comprehensive blog about the trip:


https://believesteve.org/2015/11/23/peru-the-rio-maranon-part-1/


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Advanced Logistics*

I ran the trip with Rocky's SierraRios group back in 2014 and had a great time. I would consider arranging all the logistics to be a pretty big challenge if I had to arrange everything myself. There are towns along the river where you could buy provisions, but arranging transport and planning for everything would have been a huge challenge as the river is in a very remote part of Peru where tourist infrastructure simply does not exist. Without excellent Spanish and perhaps even some local help or a lot of experience setting up self support trip in remote locations I'd be weary.

Here's the little video I made from the trip I took https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ibspcrlOrM

Good luck!!


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

This is my next dream trip, and Ive done some looking into it and my understanding is that taking the trip through Rocky is by far the way to go. And I wouldn't go as far as to say his trips are commercial, more like he sets up the logistics and gives you a guide/translator and you row your own boat and work around camp as if its a private trip. From what Ive heard, Rocky has done a lot of work down there and he gets permission from the local tribes and people to run the trips. Don't take my words as the authority on this subject, but when I go I plan on going through Rocky's service.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Tensions*

The previous comment had a good point regarding the work Rocky has done to smooth things with the locals. We stopped in Taupen, but it wasn't really an optional stop and we very well may have been detained by armed villagers if they did not know we were with Rocky.

There is tension as the proposed dams will destroy some of the villages you will pass, and the locals are not necessarily friendly to the dam survey crews, some of which had even tried to masquerade as one of Rocky's trips.

All the locals we met were very friendly, but the folks in Taupen took effort to confirm we were with Rocky. That is something I would be worried about if I were trying to run my own private trip.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you for posting video of your trip!

Friends of mine that ran the Marnon last fall, also talked about the issue of initially being confused with surveyors for the dam, once they realized my friends were not there to drown there home, and did not want the dam anymore then them, they were some of the nicest folks they had met.

Wish I could have pulled of going on that trip, reported to be the trip of a lifetime, and may soon be destroyed.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Going with a guided service like with Rocky allows you to do the trip to Peru and back much quicker. If you have an extra week to spend figuring out logistics go on your own. It's not a hard run. If you don't have the time to deal with getting your shit together then use a service. But you're not simply going to be able to show up and put on without dealing with some prep work that the service is providing.


----------

